# The GSD on Dog Snobs



## David Winners

The GSD was featured on the blog The Dog Snobs | We don't just know better; we are better on January 6th.

It's a favorite blog of mine. *Be warned that there are some adult language and themes on the site.*


----------



## Harry and Lola

This blog is very funny and pretty much true.


----------



## KZoppa

I laughed. 

especially at this 

"German Shepherds are going to make you prove it. “What is this ‘it’” you ask. ‘It’ is everything. if you lack consistency or the ability to lay down rules with fairness and authority this is not a dog for you. Adolescence with a German Shepherd is ****. German Shepherd puppies can be incredibly trying to raise. Aside from the “fear periods” (Which seem absurdly out of proportion to other breeds) at a certain point the “I don’t want to you can’t make me AAHAHHHHHHHHH! *bite* *snap* *hiss*” of sexual maturity begins, and everything you did as a puppy is seemingly forgotten as some ****-monster comes to live where your reasonably okay GSD puppy once resided. If you aren’t prepared to handle that with dignity, calmness and tequila, this will not be the breed for you. Also, be totally prepared for strangers to think you’ve been beaten by your spouse…Bruises, scrapes, black-eyes (No we’re not kidding). If Malinois are Maligators, than GSDs are the Landsharks."


love it. true. And as I sit here reading, Dax is glaring at me. Yup...


----------



## Good_Karma

That is my #1 favorite blog about dogs.


----------



## ksotto333

Thanks, I now need to add that blog to my reading list....memo...less time to clean the house...


----------



## wolfstraum

very good, objective and true info about both labs and GSDs....

Lee


----------



## MichaelE

Funny stuff. Thanks.


----------



## FrankieC

Love it! They do a great job with this blog. Thanks


----------



## pyratemom

Great blog. thanks for the link. Seems like they have the GSD down pretty well.


----------



## Sunflowers

One of the comments merits reposting here:


Poster:
Cain
January 7, 2014 at 1:39 am
A good German Shepherd dog is …. poetry in motion, security against all evils, and the best friend you’ll ever have. A good German Shepherd dog will TEACH you how to train, so throw out the “I know what I’m doing” nonsense when you get one, and be open to what they are teaching. Can they be trying? Absolutely – but, assuming you’ve got a good stable dog, it will be the best use of time you’ve ever spent in your life. I have always had working lines – Czech, specifically, and I’ve never had better partners, regardless of what the task was. The worst thing? When you lose them – when they die, for whatever reason, be it health, accident, whatever – you feel – no, you ARE diminished. A bit of light & joy leaves you, and although you may have other good dogs, it is never the same. Are they worth it? A good German Shepherd dog is worth every bit of heartache, every tear that you will shed when they die – they are just that good – and more.


----------



## Gretchen

Perfect way to start my day!

So funny and so true. I even read about the Beagles, growing up with one, it was right on! I still can't get over how smart GSDs are, mine has a built in GPS even to places we've only been to once. If I make a wrong turn or take the wrong off ramp, Molly starts freaking out in the back seat until I go in the right direction again.


----------



## pyratemom

sunflowers said:


> one of the comments merits reposting here:
> 
> 
> Poster:
> Cain
> january 7, 2014 at 1:39 am
> a good german shepherd dog is …. Poetry in motion, security against all evils, and the best friend you’ll ever have. A good german shepherd dog will teach you how to train, so throw out the “i know what i’m doing” nonsense when you get one, and be open to what they are teaching. Can they be trying? Absolutely – but, assuming you’ve got a good stable dog, it will be the best use of time you’ve ever spent in your life. I have always had working lines – czech, specifically, and i’ve never had better partners, regardless of what the task was. The worst thing? When you lose them – when they die, for whatever reason, be it health, accident, whatever – you feel – no, you are diminished. A bit of light & joy leaves you, and although you may have other good dogs, it is never the same. Are they worth it? A good german shepherd dog is worth every bit of heartache, every tear that you will shed when they die – they are just that good – and more.


amen!


----------



## mcdanfam

Love this...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

